# Touches spéciales (accolades, pipes) dans le terminal



## sirjuh (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à faire les accolades, pipes...dans le terminal: les touches Alt-5/6 fonctionnent parfaitement pour faire une accolade ({) dans toutes les autres applications (macvim, word, ...) mais impossible d'obtenir { ou | dans le terminal sur mon MBA 13''.

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## ScotchE (4 Mars 2011)

pour le pipe j'utilise alt-shift-L
pour les accolades alt-5 et alt-° fonctionnent dans le terminal sur MBP15 en 16.6.6

As tu personnalisé les réglages de ton terminal ?

Si cela ne fonctionne pas, essaie d'ouvrir une fenêtre dans un autre mode ou avec un autre utilisateur.


----------



## sirjuh (4 Mars 2011)

En refaisant un test et en changeant de theme de terminal cela fonctionne => les thèmes peuvent donc avoir un impact sur la gestion des touches spéciales, ce qui n'apparait pas dans les options en comparant "option à option" deux thèmes (le fautif et un autre standard de macOS)


----------



## pme (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'avais ce problème depuis longtemps et j'ai trouvé ce qui bloquait chez moi : dans les préférences du terminal, onglet Réglages, sous-onglet Clavier, il m'a fallu décocher la case "Utiliser la touche Option comme touche virtuelle".
Depuis, le thème basic du terminal me permet de faire un pipe 
En espérant que cela serve à quelqu'un un jour...


----------

